# best show wax



## gmcg (Mar 30, 2013)

Im looking for a new show wax looking to spend about 120 max

All help welcomed pictures would help

The car it will be used for is a corsa vxr arden blue

Thanks gordon


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

BMD Sirius is well worth a look http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=319137
£89 for 200ml
http://www.blackmagicdetail.co.uk/store/index.php?route=product/category&path=66


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

I really like DW show edition. It's a great wax, goes on really easily, spreads very well and cures in about 2-3 mins. It comes of with a light wipe. It leaves the car with a very wet look.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Bouncer's Capture the Rapture. You could buy two pots for £120


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

pinnacle souveran is exceptional, in solid red that I tested it gave a really really wet look but the durability is a joke, which makes sense since is a show wax with the wettest look ever. 
I think that they carry a smaller size, but the normal size costs aprox £65.


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Lots to choose from, some that I have and like are: CG Celeste, Migliore Competizion, BMD Sirius, Bouncers CTR, AF Illusion, Vic's Red, idk if you would classify SN as a show wax, but I certainly wouldn't use it on an unpolished finish....the list goes on

Mystery and Concorso samples available to try in the Samples section 
Both are "show" waxes.


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

Jack said:


> I really like DW show edition. It's a great wax, goes on really easily, spreads very well and cures in about 2-3 mins. It comes of with a light wipe. It leaves the car with a very wet look.


I love your avatar :argie: I was laughing for an hour when I first saw it!!
Epic :lol:


----------



## WhichOne'sPink? (Dec 13, 2011)

Meguiars Number 16. Good beads too.


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

AF Illusion
R222
Bouncers Capture the Rapture

R222 can be bought for under £30 and is stunning


----------



## Zolasbackheel (Feb 11, 2013)

Love BMD Sirius. Also looking at Def Wax 0stend0 Glaze as it has the durability most show waxes dont.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Just a few.
Zymol Vintage.
Bouncers Capture the rapture, very similar to BoS.
Swissvax Best of Show or Onyx.
Vics Red

All depends on the look you are after and the prep. Vic Red would suit your colour in my opinion ..


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I've used quite a few show waxes such as

Bouncers Capture the Rapture
Vics Concours
Dodo SN could be considered one
D€finitive Wax Show Edition
Zymol Concours

However my favourite is Black Magic Detail Sirius show wax. Lovely wax to use and so easy to buff off.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Def Wax Show Ed or 0stendo would be my top votes having tried alot of others(including Z concours,BOS etc etc) and none come close!


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

Save your money and go for R222 Concours for under £30. As show waxes go it's hard to beat...and I've tried many on my show cars!

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I'd say finesse illusion or swissvax best of show tbh


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Wolfgang Fuzion


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Black Hole and Illusion worked well for me.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

AF illusion. I sold my BOS after testing a sample pot of Illusion :thumb:


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

BOS will be your best bet. AF waxes are very tempremental when it comes to buffing


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Well that simplifies things. I think you should try to secure a few samples of some of the above suggestions. The more choice the better.


----------



## Bryce_DD (Nov 14, 2013)

Auto finesse desire for durability for me, illusion for gloss! both fantastic waxes!


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

My favs. 

Best of show
Af illusion 
Zymol concours.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

If you want a cheaper one 

Ape show edition


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

P21s/R222 Concours 
Victoria Concours 
RaceGlaze 55
Supernatural


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> P21s/R222 Concours
> Victoria Concours
> RaceGlaze 55
> Supernatural


You obviously are a fan of R222 Concours and it's a wax I've yet to use. What does it bring to the party that others don't? I'm interested in maybe getting some of this for Xmas.


----------



## kevoque (Jan 16, 2012)

Def wax 0stendo or show edition ! :thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Blueberry said:


> You obviously are a fan of R222 Concours and it's a wax I've yet to use. *What does it bring to the party that others don't?* I'm interested in maybe getting some of this for Xmas.


*Reflectivity* P21s gives highest level of reflection , dynamic shine , coat after coat you will get more shine and more reflectivity , I always apply 3-4 coats , easiest wax to apply and remove .

I saw this car after 12 coats of P21s Concours 
http://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/...ring-For-Maximum-Shine-R222-Concours-Look-Wax


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

BMD Sirius


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Best of show and illusion are very similar looks wise, bos is a lot easier to apply thinly and remove, also illusion attracted too much dust for my liking!
Def wax show ed is only £30 more than illusion and half the price of bos and runs rings round both looks/finish wise!!


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

msb said:


> Best of show and illusion are very similar looks wise, bos is *a lot easier to apply thinly and remove, also illusion attracted too much dust for my liking!*
> Def wax show ed is only £30 more than illusion and half the price of bos and runs rings round both looks/finish wise!!


Yes , I agree with you in this point , Illusion attracted too much dust , maybe illusion easier to apply because illusion very oily but i hate it when I wipe it off , from smell to finish BoS or Victoria Concours is better .


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Victoria Concours is amazing as a show wax.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

interesting so many a/f fan boys sorry to sound negative :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Why has nobody mentioned Harlys Wax as an alternative to P21S/R222.
If you apply it by spit and polish method, start at post #124, you'll be
amazed and with gentle maintenance, it will last too...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Yes , I agree with you in this point , Illusion attracted too much dust , maybe illusion easier to apply because illusion very oily but i hate it when I wipe it off , from smell to finish BoS or Victoria Concours is better .


Vics is a good shout for those on a budget, but BOS imho is about £100 overpriced and Zymols Concours is guilty of being overpriced also by about £70 as not one competes with Show Edition, in use smell looks or durabilty, infact in any way:thumb:


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

suspal said:


> interesting so many a/f fan boys sorry to sound negative :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


Apparently, not only AF fan boys are present in this thread 

I like this forum, if I can see from the main site who was author of the last post in certain thread regarding "best" wax,even without opening it I'm 99% sure what certain persons have suggested,and after opening it I'm always right


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

evotuning said:


> Apparently, not only AF fan boys are present in this thread
> 
> I like this forum, if I can see from the main site who was author of the last post in certain thread regarding "best" wax,even without opening it I'm 99% sure what certain persons have suggested,and after opening it I'm always right


All entitled to our opinions, difference is i base mine on testing and facts, if that qualifies as a fan boy, gulity as charged, one product you might notice i havn't suggested as i've not had chance to try it is BMD's show wax which from pictures looks very impressive but without actually trying it its hard to from an honest opinion, some thing i try to give not basing suggetions on BS and Hype like many on here


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

msb said:


> Vics is a good shout for those on a budget, but BOS imho is about £100 overpriced and Zymols Concours is guilty of being overpriced also by about £70 as not one competes with Show Edition, in use smell looks or durabilty, infact in any way:thumb:


And this is why Vics Red will always have a place in my selection of top detailing products.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

AndyA4TDI said:


> And this is why Vics Red will always have a place in my selection of top detailing products.


totally agree hence my recommendation for the more budget orientated, be careful though if you praise it too much you might be branded a fan boy


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

msb said:


> totally agree hence my recommendation for the more budget orientated, be careful though if you praise it too much you might be branded a fan boy


Happy to be a fan boy of a wax that will knock most others right out of the park, end of.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Vic's Red fan boy here!  It's what I compare all my waxes to..... At *ANY* price! 

SV Onyx is a nice oily wet show wax for a reasonable price too, or SV Mirage if you wanted a bit more durability with a similar look. If you were going to go the Swissvax way, I think getting the Cleaner Fluid to go along with it is worth it too. 

I trust MSB's recommendations too, he has the same tastes as me, and the seven different Def!n!t!ve waxes I have got are all extremely good! Their Show wax is what I'd buy with the mega cool aluminium pot if I were going to splurge on wax again..... :thumb:


----------



## Schildwurz (Oct 27, 2013)

When you are talking about the P21S/R222 wax, what version are you talking about:

P21S Concours-Look Carnauba Wax

or

100% Carnauba Paste Wax

???


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Schildwurz said:


> When you are talking about the P21S/R222 wax, what version are you talking about:
> 
> P21S Concours-Look Carnauba Wax
> 
> ...


For me, it's the first one I'm interested in- the concours look carnauba wax.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Schildwurz said:


> When you are talking about the P21S/R222 wax, what version are you talking about:
> 
> P21S Concours-Look Carnauba Wax
> 
> ...


Yes, the first one. Concours 'blue lid' wax.


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Dave kg's findings show you might as well save a load of cash and buy collinite
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=79801


----------



## Schildwurz (Oct 27, 2013)

Maybe its a bit offtopic but what glaze would you recommend for show waxes? I want to test the following waxes and have no idea what glaze to use:

- Chemical Guys Lava
- Chemical Guys Celeste Detaglio
- R222 Concours Look Carnauba Wax
- Black Magic Detail Sirius (for lighter cars)
- Auto Finesse Illusion
- Bouncers Capture the Rapture
- Dodo Juice Supernatural

Tests will be done with a black BMW (Saphire black metallic) and a yellow Renault. (Sirius yellow metallic) I am thinking about Megs #7 as glaze. Someone a better idea?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Clearkote RMG. Similar awesome look to Megs#7, but much easier to use!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Jdudley90 said:


> Dave kg's findings show you might as well save a load of cash and buy collinite
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=79801


oh, that's the one that SV BOS won right!

Use that and Collinite back to back and see which one you prefer to use....


----------



## luke88 (Jul 29, 2012)

i'd go with CG ez creme glaze topped with Bouncers capture the rapture :thumb:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Glazes or Pre wax cleansers to use before applying wax are Dodo Juice Lime Prime or Prima Amiga. Both excellent bases for waxes 👍


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Chemical Guys Kore


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

D£finitive wax show glaze gets my vote


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

-Raven- said:


> oh, that's the one that SV BOS won right!
> 
> Use that and Collinite back to back and see which one you prefer to use....


You are correct, so that's £195 for BOS for 61 points so £3.20 per point and 915 at £25 for 56 points which is 0.45p per point. Incredible price difference and I know which one last longer but I'm a wax whore so can't knock you for wanting it.


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Desirable


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Jdudley90 said:


> You are correct, so that's £195 for BOS for 61 points so £3.20 per point and 915 at £25 for 56 points which is 0.45p per point. Incredible price difference and I know which one last longer but I'm a wax whore so can't knock you for wanting it.


And nobody uses 915? Its *WAY* better than 476, but try telling the Collinite warriors that...


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Tbh if you just want a cheap reasonably durable wax the collis are great,but both 476 and 915 mute flake far too much and no offence to anyone on here show waxes they aint:tumbleweed:


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

-Raven- said:


> And nobody uses 915? Its *WAY* better than 476, but try telling the Collinite warriors that...


Think I might have to do a side by side test with 0stendo glaze because I think you can get 'flake pop' through anything.


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

BMD Sirius


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

I think it would be great to repeat blind tests with 915, and all new big names in show wax category


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

The set up was great for that test having a car each because you get the same angle and light on each wax but at the end of the day we should all buy the wax we want and enjoy it, isn't that why most of us do it?


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

I love these threads. 

There's no one best show wax. Everyone has their own view. 

I personally am happy with bos and illusion. 

It's your money. Buy what you want. No matter how dear or cheap the little difference between these waxes in this thread how many folk are going to notice?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Vics concours does take some beating as it feeds the paint with oils and gives a wetter finish than most waxes I have used.
However I have not tried Autofinesse Illusion but have seen awesome threads on here regarding how decent this show wax is on the finish it offers and even on the removal is a breeze if left the wax for hours to cure, no issues buffing.
Another one I want to explore in detail is BMD Sirius wax, new wax on the market and highly talked on here, oneday I would test these both to see my findings and experience, but the wax industry is changing and changing every year and new concepts are designs are coming in, too much choice to choose from.


----------

